# remember this one?



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Great pics Rock! Although its not to far from home, I was 353 days old when that tournament started!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i was 12 years old for that one. i know TobyR was there....he was like 9ft tall to me.

if my weak memory serves me right, that was the one that Terry Ragsdale cleaned with tuning that left much to be desired.



johnnybravoo77 said:


> Great pics Rock! Although its not to far from home, I was 353 days old when that tournament started!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

I was 13 and attended this one not to shoot just to see all the pro's


----------

